# Need a Circuit Tracer recommendation



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

First post, all. 

I'm the manager of a medium-sized data center containing a dozen racks with a dozen or so computer systems on each rack. 

I have a circuit panel that is grossly mislabeled. I have no idea which breakers operate which circuits. I can't put the equipment on generator or battery power in order to test the circuits because the generator and UPS are behind the panel.

I need to trace the circuits without turning off any equipment. There are sockets available on each of the circuits for me to plug in a signal transmitter, but these sockets are on a PDU on which live equipment is running.

I have a cheap GB Instruments Circuit Tracker which is useless. 

I need to purchase a decent tracer that will reliably detect the correct breakers without the need to turn off equipment and without effecting the equipment in any way.

Can someone make a recommendation?

Thanks.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

http://www.electriciantalk.com/showthread.php?t=3218

Chris


----------



## paul d. (Jul 13, 2008)

you could hire reputable elec co. to straighten that mess out.


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*:excl:"Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ElectrcianTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!" *

If this is something you do all the time, please disregard, but if it's not, you might want to consider paul's post.

Chris


----------



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

I appreciate the warning, everyone.

No, I don't do this all the time. 

We have an electrician on site but well...he's not very reliable.

We don't have the money to hire a professional. Or, the money won't be available for another six months and even when it is, there is no guarantee I'll get it. See, I work for a State University.

I'll be careful. Promise.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

If it's something you're determined to complete on your own, you can start here: http://www.aikencolon.com/Ideal-Circuit-Tracer-Wire-Tracer_c_418-1-0.html

On the page, you'll also find the specs and manuals for each tracer in pdf form. That way you can determine which tracer meets/exceeds your needs. 

Also, I'm sure you'll get a couple of "pros" with tracer knowledge responding to this thread, providing you give it some time.

Good Luck. :clover:

Chris


----------



## surfbh (Jun 1, 2008)

I'd look at toners if I were you.


----------



## dawgs (Dec 1, 2007)

We own a greenlee 2011 and the men say it works well.


----------



## brian john (Mar 11, 2007)

We own a variety of circuit tracers and have since they first hit the market. They all work acceptably*, but take some practice to be 100% effective when using one, panels where the loads have high harmonic content can cause issues, even with the best of them. 



*I once ought an elcheapo from HD when I needed on in a hurry on the road, worked.


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Geller said:


> I appreciate the warning, everyone.
> 
> No, I don't do this all the time.
> 
> ...


So, What state school? I saw an ad in sundays paper for a licensed electrician at a state school.


----------



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

Someone mentioned toners. Is there a difference between a circuit tracer and a toner? For that matter, is there a difference between a tracer, toner and tracker?

Man, I just want to be able to label my panel without shutting down the data center!


----------



## tollen17 (Jul 31, 2008)

Depends if your working with a dead panel or a live one. *DEAD: *use a set of phones, tie wire ends together or ground one end and use a meter. *LIVE* is where your tic tracers, trackers, come into play. you can't tell witch wire your working with unless you start dedicating "turning off breakers." if you get a chance, when the system is down is when you can fix these kinds of problems. scheduling is everything.


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

Geller said:


> Someone mentioned toners. Is there a difference between a circuit tracer and a toner? For that matter, is there a difference between a tracer, toner and tracker?
> 
> Man, I just want to be able to label my panel without shutting down the data center!


 
A toner is no good on a 120v live circuit, so that's out. I don't see how you are going to be positive with a tracer if you can't turn off the power to verify the circuit.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Can you read the power usage on the individual PDU's. You are looking for an amperage reading. Circuits can be identified if you know the amps.


----------



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

John said:


> Can you read the power usage on the individual PDU's. You are looking for an amperage reading. Circuits can be identified if you know the amps.


If by "power usage" you mean the load, then yes I can read the load on each PDU by amps. So then, I could theoretically check each breaker and find which one shows the equivalent load and thus identify the breaker with the circuit?

How do I do that?


----------



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

Incidentally, I told my boss what I was going to attempt to do and warned her that there was a non-zero possibility of serious injury or death and now she is looking into leaning on our Physical Plant department to try to get them to have a professional come in here and do this.

I'm assuming that having a mis-labeled electrical panel probably violates some sort of building code, correct?


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

I think if the University *knowingly* has a mis-labeled panel that could possibly cause *harm* to someone, then doing nothing would violate an ethical code if not a building/electrical code. Plus, if someone were injured because of that, they might have grounds for a law suit. I would inform the powers that be, the idea of a lawsuit alone may grab enough attention for them to get a professional in there.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Geller said:


> If by "power usage" you mean the load, then yes I can read the load on each PDU by amps. So then, I could theoretically check each breaker and find which one shows the equivalent load and thus identify the breaker with the circuit?
> 
> How do I do that?


You now know how, now you need to find someone *Qualified *to do it.:thumbsup:
*There is a very real risk to property and of bodily harm in doing this.
*


Aiken Colon said:


> *:excl:"Warning: The topics covered on this site include activities in which there exists the potential for serious injury or death. ElectrcianTalk.com DOES NOT guarantee the accuracy or completeness of any information contained on this site. Always use proper safety precaution and reference reliable outside sources before attempting any construction or remodeling task!" *
> 
> If this is something you do all the time, please disregard, but if it's not, you might want to consider paul's post.
> 
> Chris


----------



## Aiken Colon (May 16, 2008)

*The Verdict?*

"*9 out of 10 Electrician's agree:* Flossing daily will help reduce plaque buildup and prevent gum disease & hiring a professional may just save your life." :thumbup:

Chris


----------



## Geller (Jul 30, 2008)

Ok, I certainly don't want to be messing with live exposed wires. I just thought there was a tool that I could plug into a socket and then another tool that would detect a signal generated by the first when I placed it over the right breaker. 

Just like the cheapo thing that our Physical Plant guy loaned me except that it works.

If this requires exposing live wire and attaching things to it, no thank you. I'll definitely be leaving that to the professionals.

Thanks for your help everyone.


----------



## John (Jan 22, 2007)

Geller said:


> Ok, I certainly don't want to be messing with live exposed wires. I just thought there was a tool that I could plug into a socket and then another tool that would detect a signal generated by the first when I placed it over the right breaker.
> 
> Just like the cheapo thing that our Physical Plant guy loaned me except that it works.
> 
> ...


Good choice.:thumbsup:
My MS mail server is acting up can you…….:jester:


----------



## jbfan (Jan 22, 2007)

Geller said:


> Ok, I certainly don't want to be messing with live exposed wires. I just thought there was a tool that I could plug into a socket and then another tool that would detect a signal generated by the first when I placed it over the right breaker.
> 
> Just like the cheapo thing that our Physical Plant guy loaned me except that it works.
> 
> ...


I have a circuit tracer like you describe, but it warns you not use on circuits with computors. I would put my tracer at about 95%, but you still have to kill the circuit to verify.


----------



## threewire (Jan 28, 2008)

It does test on live 120v circuits right?


----------



## randomkiller (Sep 28, 2007)

threewire said:


> It does test on live 120v circuits right?


 
YES, BUT the only way to be positive is to shut the power off.


----------



## KayJay (Jan 20, 2008)

Geller,
I’ve had my eye on the Tasco CMT42S Circuit Mapper since it came out several years ago, but have never been able to find any reviews on how well it works from someone that has actually used it. This looks like the best, noninvasive solution and sounds as if it was intentionally made for exactly this type of circuit ID problem with both live and dead circuits. 
I think I will finally break down and purchase one sometime this year. It is just a little pricey, but if it works as claimed, should be worth its weight in gold. 
If you decide to try one, please leave feedback as to how well it performs.

Here is the link: http://www.tasco-usa.com/CMT24S.htm


----------

